

Weekend project: A place to post crappy code. HatePaste  - Raisin
http://hatepaste.com

======
biot
It's interesting that this is one of the most hated
(<http://hatepaste.com/paste/f5da3584>):

    
    
      if (someBoolean == true) {
          doSomething();
      }
    

I got into the habit of doing this since it's immediately obvious that the
value you're comparing is expected to be a boolean and not something like an
integer, which could cause subtle bugs later on if what you thought was a
boolean gets negated. More commonly, it's of the form:

    
    
      if (someValue == false) ...
    

rather than:

    
    
      if (!someValue) ...
    

to distinguish this from:

    
    
      if (someValue == 0) ...
    

It only takes an extra fraction of a second of typing and increases clarity
for the next developer, or for you six months later. Anyone else do this too?

~~~
DrCatbox
Its far easier to read if (!someBoolean) than if (someBoolean == false)

Ofcourse, your example probably applies to JavaScript since anything and
everything can be a boolean, or not depending on the phase of the moon. In
Java at least if not someBoolean is nice to read, and if (isGood) is nicer
than if (isGood == true).

~~~
polyfractal
I think this is a pretty subjective topic - you can't say that one way is
easier to read than any other way (for anyone except yourself).

Some people prefer verbosity over brevity, just like some people prefer K&R
braces to Allman, or CamelCase to underscoring.

------
wcdolphin
My submission:

#ActiveRecord::Base.send(:attr_accessible, nil)#comment this line out to let
GitHub get hacked

<http://hatepaste.com/paste/e18802f3>

------
verelo
I actually love this. What would be a great feature is the ability to "add to
clipboard". I found myself wanting to share one, and it was a bit of a bitch
to copy and paste it (the structure on the page just doesnt lend well to
highlight and copy)

------
dan-g
This is awesome, but it'd be really nice if you could vote on the overview
pages (Most Hated, Most Alright, Newest, etc) for the shorter examples rather
than having to click on through to its own unique page.

------
steele
Given the events of this weekend, I couldn't help myself...

<http://hatepaste.com/paste/0cb65712>

------
Kluny
love it. small typo: "Oh no! there is nothign here!" on the not found page.

Although, given the nature of the site, you might as well leave it as is.

------
simon02
Looks nice. Quick note: please change the of color the timestamps and the
categories, they are unreadable to me. Hardly even noticed they were there.

------
yitchelle
In some ways, I like this better that dailywtf.com as it is like reading
Dilbert vs watching "The office". Great work!

------
LuxuryMode
I gave it a whirl. Entered some ruby and clicked post with no title entered.
Nothing happened. Just back to /post...

------
franze
please hate it <http://hatepaste.com/paste/155205ac>

~~~
LuxuryMode
haha awesome. hated it

------
pawelwentpawel
you just made my evening, please add 'fb share' button! ;)

------
monsur
And its an Archers of Loaf song, nice!

------
SteveOS
Similar to badprogramming.com

------
Intermediate
how about adding comments?

~~~
uncoder0
I would love some comments with voting so that you can see the most "valid"
reason the code in question is bad.

------
aespinoza
Very cool indeed...

------
dmishe
RSS!

------
drivebyacct2
An explanation should be required. There are several of these that I find
nothing wrong with

~~~
billpatrianakos
I can't believe you admitted that here! That means you're a terrible
programmer! Of course I'm kidding. There were quite a few I saw nothing wrong
with too. I think some of it pretty subjective. Other stuff, especially the
HTML and CSS snippets, look terrible on their own but a lot of times if you
have context you'd get why the person made that choice.

------
platzhirsch
I love social coding, because there is so much hate.

~~~
tylerlh
My head... it just did an ess'plode. Kudos

